# Looking for a 1935 Colson Headset and fork



## sm2501 (Jan 30, 2018)

Need this headset and fork for a 1935 Colson.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 9, 2018)

Still looking!


----------



## Boxtubebob (Feb 10, 2018)

Sorry cracked the lens on the phone picture stink. Most of then have vertcal knurling your are diagonal. I have a friend or two if they stop by they love Colson bikes. I'll see if they can identify the correct ones

 

 . If you see somthing you would like me to pull out for you.let me know.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 10, 2018)

I was going through one of my parts cabinets and came across this headset which I've had a very long time. As in so long I forgot I had it and if memory serves it came from a Colson featherweight perhaps? It's pre-war pretty sure and can't think of any other manufacturers that had a headset like this.
 Thanks, Chris


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 12, 2018)

It looks different, but might be willing to give it a try., How much?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 12, 2018)

I have the head set and fork from this 38  ?


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I have the head set and fork from this 38  ?
> 
> View attachment 851856




How about a good photo  of the head set?


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 13, 2018)

catfish said:


> How about a good photo  of the head set?




Oh are you looking for one also ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> I have the head set and fork from this 38  ?
> 
> View attachment 851856



'35 is completely different than 36+


----------



## catfish (Aug 13, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Oh are you looking for one also ?




It's hard to tell from the photo you posted, if the one you have is the right one.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 13, 2018)

catfish said:


> It's hard to tell from the photo you posted, if the one you have is the right one.




I kno , I was just tuggin your wiskerz


----------

